# Shelby County considers banning gun shows at Agricenter



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://wreg.com/2019/12/04/shelby-county-considers-banning-gun-shows-at-agricenter/


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

Nice


----------

